# not enough free disk space in temp directory



## Txnkorny (May 16, 2000)

howdy! I am trying to upgrade Netscape. I downloaded the file (it is 22M) but am having problems running it. When i try to run the EXE file, it gets to about 70% loaded and gives the error message "THE DECOMPRESSION OF %S FAILED.THERE MAY NOT BE ENOUGH FREE DISK SPACE AVAILABLE IN THE TEMP DIRECTORY."

I have gone to the Windows/Temp directory and deleted everything in there and even searched the entire disk for .TMP files and deleted all of them. Any ideas on what might be causing this and a possible solution?

Thanks for your help. This site has saved me many times.

TxnKorny


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Netscape recommends this and it generally works:

1. Create another directory on C: called Temp
(Now you have two temp dirs - one at root of C: and one in Windows)

2. Go to Start | Run type sysedit

Edit autoexec.bat

SET TEMP=C:\windows\TEMP 
SET TMP=C:\TEMP 

Save

3. Search for these two files:
uninst.exe
_isdel.exe

If located - right-click and check file properties - thye should be listed as 'archive' only and not as hidden or read- only.

4. Now delete the directory that these files are located in - Directory should begin with a ~

>She


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi Txnkorny

Also, take a look at this article:
Err Msg: The Decompression of %failed. There May Not Be...
Q195817


----------

